# VLC Player Cannot Open Encoder



## littlebluebox (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi, I've been trying to convert some .avi movie files to mp4 ones so I can put them on my iPod nano. I use VLC Player to do this all the time and now the app says it can't open the encoded after I've gone thought the process of selecting what to encode the file to.  I click "Finish," and a new window opens saying it can't open the encoder.  I click on "Show Details" and I get the following:

removing module "auhal"
removing module "float32_mixer"
main debug: releasing aout
avi debug: free chunk avih
avi debug: free chunk strh
avi debug: free chunk strf
avi debug: free chunk JUNK
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi debug: free chunk strh
avi debug: free chunk strf
avi debug: free chunk JUNK
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi warning: unknown chunk (not unloaded)
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi debug: free chunk ISFT
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi debug: free chunk JUNK
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi debug: free chunk idx1
avi debug: free chunk RIFF
avi debug: free chunk JUNK
avi debug: free chunk LIST
main debug: removing module "avi"
main debug: removing module "stream_filter_record"
main debug: removing module "access_file"
main debug: Program doesn't contain anymore ES
main debug: thread ended
main debug: dead input
main debug: destroying useless vout
main debug: removing module "i420_yuy2_sse2"
macosx debug: Closing
main debug: removing module "macosx"
main debug: removing module "opengl"
main debug: adding item `Streaming/Transcoding Wizard (1/1)' ( /Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.avi )
main debug: rebuilding array of current - root Playlist
main debug: rebuild done - 3 items, index 1
main debug: processing request item Streaming/Transcoding Wizard (1/1) node Playlist skip 0
main debug: resyncing on Streaming/Transcoding Wizard (1/1)
main debug: Streaming/Transcoding Wizard (1/1) is at 2
main debug: starting new item
main debug: creating new input thread
main debug: Creating an input for 'Streaming/Transcoding Wizard (1/1)'
main debug: thread (input) created at priority 22 (input/input.c:230)
main debug: thread started
main debug: stream=`transcode'
main debug: looking for sout stream module: 1 candidate
main debug: stream=`standard'
main debug: looking for sout stream module: 1 candidate
main debug: set config option: sout-standard-mux to mp4
main debug: set config option: sout-standard-dst to /Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.mp4
main debug: set config option: sout-standard-access to file
stream_out_standard debug: creating `file/mp4:///Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.mp4'
stream_out_standard debug: extension is mp4
stream_out_standard debug: extension -> mux=mp4
stream_out_standard debug: using `file/mp4:///Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.mp4'
main debug: looking for sout access module: 1 candidate
access_output_file debug: file access output opened (/Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.mp4)
main debug: using sout access module "access_output_file"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.506 ms - Total 0.506 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.506 ms)
stream_out_standard debug: access opened
main debug: looking for sout mux module: 1 candidate
mux_mp4 debug: Mp4 muxer opened
main debug: using sout mux module "mux_mp4"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.371 ms - Total 0.371 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.371 ms)
stream_out_standard debug: mux opened
main debug: using sout stream module "stream_out_standard"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 3.548 ms - Total 3.548 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 3.548 ms)
main debug: set config option: sout-transcode-vcodec to mp4v
main debug: set config option: sout-transcode-vb to 1024
main debug: set config option: sout-transcode-acodec to dummy
main debug: set config option: sout-transcode-ab to 192
stream_out_transcode debug: codec audio=dumm 0Hz 0 channels 192Kb/s
stream_out_transcode debug: codec video=mp4v 0x0 scaling: 1.000000 1024kb/s
main debug: using sout stream module "stream_out_transcode"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 7.804 ms - Total 7.804 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 7.804 ms)
main debug: using timeshift granularity of 50 MBytes
main debug: using timeshift path '/tmp'
main debug: `/Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.avi' gives access `' demux `' path `/Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.avi'
main debug: creating demux: access='' demux='' path='/Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.avi'
main debug: looking for access_demux module: 4 candidates
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.225 ms - Total 0.225 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.225 ms)
main debug: creating access '' path='/Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.avi'
main debug: looking for access module: 8 candidates
vcd debug: trying .cue file: /Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.cue
vcd debug: could not find .cue file
access_file debug: opening file `/Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.avi'
main debug: using access module "access_file"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 1.187 ms - Total 1.187 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 1.187 ms)
main debug: Using AStream*Stream
main debug: pre buffering
main debug: received first data after 0 ms
main debug: pre-buffering done 1024 bytes in 0s - 17857 kbytes/s
main debug: looking for stream_filter module: 5 candidates
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.130 ms - Total 0.130 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.130 ms)
main debug: looking for stream_filter module: 1 candidate
main debug: using stream_filter module "stream_filter_record"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.083 ms - Total 0.083 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.083 ms)
main debug: creating demux: access='' demux='' path='/Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.avi'
main debug: looking for demux module: 50 candidates
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:46464952 (RIFF) size:366387474 pos:0
avi debug: found LIST chunk: 'AVI '
avi debug: <list 'AVI '>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:5453494c (LIST) size:8830 pos:12
avi debug: found LIST chunk: 'hdrl'
avi debug: <list 'hdrl'>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:68697661 (avih) size:56 pos:24
avi debug: avih: streams:2 flags: HAS_INDEX IS_INTERLEAVED 640x368
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:5453494c (LIST) size:4244 pos:88
avi debug: found LIST chunk: 'strl'
avi debug: <list 'strl'>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:68727473 (strh) size:56 pos:100
avi debug: strh: type:vids handler:0x64697678 samplesize:0 25.00fps
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:66727473 (strf) size:40 pos:164
avi debug: strf: video:XVID 640x368 planes:1 12bpp
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:4b4e554a (JUNK) size:4120 pos:212
macosx debug: input has changed, refreshing interface
main debug: Creating an input for 'Streaming/Transcoding Wizard (1/1)'
avi debug: </list 'strl'>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:5453494c (LIST) size:4234 pos:4340
avi debug: found LIST chunk: 'strl'
avi debug: <list 'strl'>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:68727473 (strh) size:56 pos:4352
avi debug: strh: type:auds handler:0x00000000 samplesize:0 41.67fps
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:66727473 (strf) size:30 pos:4416
avi debug: strf: audio:0x0055 channels:2 48000Hz 0bits/sample 113kb/s
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:4b4e554a (JUNK) size:4120 pos:4454
avi debug: </list 'strl'>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:5453494c (LIST) size:260 pos:8582
avi debug: found LIST chunk: 'odml'
avi debug: <list 'odml'>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:686c6d64 (dmlh) size:248 pos:8594
avi warning: unknown chunk (not loaded)
avi debug: </list 'odml'>
avi debug: </list 'hdrl'>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:5453494c (LIST) size:56 pos:8850
avi debug: found LIST chunk: 'INFO'
avi debug: <list 'INFO'>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:54465349 (ISFT) size:43 pos:8862
avi debug: ISFT: software : VirtualDubMod 1.5.4.1 (build 2178/release)
avi debug: </list 'INFO'>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:4b4e554a (JUNK) size:1318 pos:8914
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:5453494c (LIST) size:363477434 pos:10240
avi debug: skipping movi chunk
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:31786469 (idx1) size:2899792 pos:363487682
avi debug: idx1: index entry:181237
avi debug: </list 'AVI '>
avi debug: found Chunk fourcc:4b4e554a (JUNK) size:1758 pos:366387482
avi debug: * LIST-root size:366389248 pos:0
avi debug:      + RIFF-AVI  size:366387474 pos:0
avi debug:      |    + LIST-hdrl size:8830 pos:12
avi debug:      |    |    + avih size:56 pos:24
avi debug:      |    |    + LIST-strl size:4244 pos:88
avi debug:      |    |    |    + strh size:56 pos:100
avi debug:      |    |    |    + strf size:40 pos:164
avi debug:      |    |    |    + JUNK size:4120 pos:212
avi debug:      |    |    + LIST-strl size:4234 pos:4340
avi debug:      |    |    |    + strh size:56 pos:4352
avi debug:      |    |    |    + strf size:30 pos:4416
avi debug:      |    |    |    + JUNK size:4120 pos:4454
avi debug:      |    |    + LIST-odml size:260 pos:8582
avi debug:      |    |    |    + dmlh size:248 pos:8594
avi debug:      |    + LIST-INFO size:56 pos:8850
avi debug:      |    |    + ISFT size:43 pos:8862
avi debug:      |    + JUNK size:1318 pos:8914
avi debug:      |    + LIST-movi size:363477434 pos:10240
avi debug:      |    + idx1 size:2899792 pos:363487682
avi debug:      + JUNK size:1758 pos:366387482
avi debug: AVIH: 2 stream, flags  HAS_INDEX IS_INTERLEAVED 
avi debug: stream[0] rate:25 scale:1 samplesize:0
avi debug: stream[0] video(XVID) 640x368 12bpp 25.000000fps
main debug: selecting program id=0
avi debug: stream[1] rate:48000 scale:1152 samplesize:0
avi debug: stream[1] audio(0x55) 2 channels 48000Hz 0bits
avi debug: stream[0] created 67964 index entries
avi debug: stream[1] created 113273 index entries
avi debug: stream[0] length:2718 (based on index)
avi debug: stream[1] length:2718 (based on index)
main debug: using demux module "avi"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 667.218 ms - Total 667.218 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 667.218 ms)
main debug: looking for a subtitle file in /Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/
main debug: looking for packetizer module: 21 candidates
main debug: using packetizer module "packetizer_mpeg4video"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.374 ms - Total 0.374 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.374 ms)
main debug: thread (decoder) created at priority 0 (input/decoder.c:315)
main debug: thread started
main debug: looking for packetizer module: 21 candidates
main debug: using packetizer module "mpeg_audio"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.306 ms - Total 0.306 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.306 ms)
main debug: thread (decoder) created at priority 22 (input/decoder.c:315)
main debug: thread started
main debug: starting in sync mode
main debug: `/Users/katielowisz/Documents/Torrents/Doctor Who Season 2 Complete TV-Rips (2006)/The Impossible Planet.avi' successfully opened
main debug: Buffering 0%
main debug: switching to async mode
main debug: Buffering 8%
mpeg_audio debug: MPGA channels:2 samplerate:48000 bitrate:128
main debug: adding a new sout input (sout_input:0x14e5cc10)
stream_out_transcode debug: creating audio transcoding from fcc=`mpga' to fcc=`dumm'
main debug: looking for decoder module: 32 candidates
main debug: using decoder module "mpeg_audio"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.457 ms - Total 0.457 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.457 ms)
main debug: looking for encoder module: 10 candidates
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 0.092 ms - Total 0.092 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 0.092 ms)
stream_out_transcode error: cannot find audio encoder (module:any fourcc:dumm)
main debug: removing module "mpeg_audio"
stream_out_transcode error: cannot create audio chain
main error: cannot create packetizer output (mpga)
main debug: Buffering 16%
main debug: Buffering 25%
packetizer_mpeg4video warning: waiting for VOL
packetizer_mpeg4video warning: waiting for VOL
main debug: Buffering 33%
main debug: Buffering 41%
main debug: Buffering 50%
main debug: adding a new sout input (sout_input:0x1576c020)
stream_out_transcode debug: creating video transcoding from fcc=`mp4v' to fcc=`mp4v'
main debug: looking for decoder module: 32 candidates
avcodec debug: libavcodec already initialized
main debug: no fetch required for (null) (art currently (null))
main debug: Buffering 58%
main debug: Buffering 66%
main debug: Buffering 75%
avcodec debug: using direct rendering
avcodec debug: ffmpeg codec (MPEG-4 Video) started
main debug: using decoder module "avcodec"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 3.945 ms - Total 3.945 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 3.945 ms)
main debug: looking for encoder module: 10 candidates
avcodec debug: libavcodec already initialized
main debug: Buffering 83%
main debug: Buffering 91%
main debug: Buffering 100%
main debug: Stream buffering done (325 ms in 8 ms)
avcodec debug: found encoder MPEG-4 Video
main debug: using encoder module "avcodec"
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 5.995 ms - Total 5.995 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 5.995 ms)
main debug: removing module "avcodec"
main debug: Decoder buffering done in 4 ms
stream_out_transcode debug: decoder aspect is 751304:432000
stream_out_transcode debug: source pixel aspect is 1.000000:1
stream_out_transcode debug: scaled pixel aspect is 1.000000:1
stream_out_transcode debug: source 640x368, destination 640x368
stream_out_transcode debug: encoder aspect is 751304:432000
stream_out_transcode debug: destination (after video filters) 640x368
main debug: looking for encoder module: 10 candidates
avcodec debug: libavcodec already initialized
avcodec error: cannot open encoder
main debug: TIMER module_need() : 9.071 ms - Total 9.071 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 9.071 ms)
stream_out_transcode error: cannot find video encoder (module:any fourcc:mp4v)
avcodec debug: ffmpeg codec (MPEG-4 Video) stopped
main debug: removing module "avcodec"
avi warning: cannot get packet header, track disabled
main debug: EOF reached
main debug: finished input
main debug: removing module "packetizer_mpeg4video"
main debug: killing decoder fourcc `XVID', 0 PES in FIFO
main debug: removing a sout input (sout_input:0x1576c020)
main debug: removing module "mpeg_audio"
main debug: killing decoder fourcc `mpga', 0 PES in FIFO
avi debug: free chunk avih
avi debug: free chunk strh
avi debug: free chunk strf
avi debug: free chunk JUNK
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi debug: free chunk strh
avi debug: free chunk strf
avi debug: free chunk JUNK
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi warning: unknown chunk (not unloaded)
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi debug: free chunk ISFT
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi debug: free chunk JUNK
avi debug: free chunk LIST
avi debug: free chunk idx1
avi debug: free chunk RIFF
avi debug: free chunk JUNK
avi debug: free chunk LIST
main debug: removing module "avi"
main debug: removing module "stream_filter_record"
main debug: removing module "access_file"
main debug: Program doesn't contain anymore ES
main debug: thread ended
main debug: dead input
main debug: destroying useless sout
main debug: destroying chain... (name=transcode)
main debug: destroying chain... (name=standard)
mux_mp4 debug: Close
mux_mp4 debug: movie duration 0s
main debug: removing module "mux_mp4"
access_output_file debug: file access output closed
main debug: removing module "access_output_file"
main debug: removing module "stream_out_standard"
main debug: destroying chain done
main debug: removing module "stream_out_transcode"
main debug: destroying chain done
main debug: changing item without a request (current 2/3)
main debug: nothing to play
macosx debug: input has stopped, refreshing interface
main debug: TIMER input launching for 'Streaming/Transcoding Wizard (1/1)' : 687.416 ms - Total 687.416 ms / 1 intvls (Avg 687.416 ms)




What is going on here??  I've got no idea what this code means.  Help please!!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 13, 2010)

Too much code to go through and debug what may prove to be a very complicated issue.

Instead, spend 60 seconds downloading Handbrake:

http://handbrake.fr/

It will covert AVI to MP4 and much, much more, with drag-and-drop simplicity.


----------



## littlebluebox (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.  I have handbrake and use it to rip my dvd's.  I've tried to use handbrake, but when I select an avi file, it says "No Valid Title Found" next to the "Source" at the top of the window.  How do I fix this?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 14, 2010)

Sounds like a corrupted or incorrectly formatted AVI file.

Does this happen with all AVI files, or just a select few or one?


----------



## littlebluebox (Feb 14, 2010)

All of them.  I downloaded them thought a torrent, so may that have something to do with it?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 14, 2010)

Could be, there's really no telling.  Do the AVI files play without error in either Quicktime or VLC?  Does the error only show up when you're exporting the files?


----------



## littlebluebox (Feb 14, 2010)

They won't play in Quicktime (it says avi is an unsupported format), but they play just fin in VLC.


----------

